# 1960’s Craftsman Restore-Project (1)



## FenderBenderBCP (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello everyone! I recently acquired 1960’s Craftsman that needs some work, and one of the first problems I ran into was the ‘Rachet Self-Starter’ wasn’t functioning properly and I’m not sure how to do work on the piece. Any advice on how to repair one?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea, but what an awesome find! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

Soak it in oil? My dad had a push mower with one of those, but you wound it up, then folded the handle over itself to start it.


----------

